

Ask HN: What are the most esoteric but useful sites on the web? - goprog

As an example, edge.org. It's not often talked about, but has some amazing ideas.
======
adnam
<https://news.ycombinator.com> \- just to get that one out of the way.

------
keiferski
[http://facity.com](http://facity.com)

------
Kekeli
I am contending with what "esoteric" means here but I'd say
<http://malware.dontneedcoffee.com/>

